# Meet Honey



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

I would like everyone to meet Honey, she is my 16 year old baby. Ive had her since she was 4 years old. She is very special to me.
Her tongue sticks out most of the time due to lack of teeth.She comes up some of the funniest faces a dog can have though  
Her birthday is Sept 16th, the day before mine, which I think adds to our bond. Plus Smokey's(new puppy) birthday is Sept 16th as well


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey is beautiful!


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

What a character with that tongue! She's precious :]


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww. She's a dolly.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw bless her for being so cute with that tongue!! Nice to meet Honey, very adorable! Thanks for sharing her with us!


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks & your welcome


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Honey.  You sure are a cute baby girl. Such a sweetie!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww what a cutie she is!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I love senior chis she is so sweet with her Tongue out


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww what a doll!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Honey looks amazingly well for a lady of 16!! Shes lovely,a real credit to you looking after her so well. xx


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

such a sweet looking girl  , love the oldies


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

she's a cutie....!!....my MoJie tongue is sticking out too.... (overbite)....


----------



## mcsmichelles (Nov 8, 2010)

Honey is soooooo adorable


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Honey, you are one pretty girl. I love to see pic's of senior chi's.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Bless her sweet chi heart!!
What a pretty girl!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

What an adorable lil face. Hi Honey!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a cutie! Thanks for sharing your pictures. I hope I am lucky to have as many great years with my chis, go Honey!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

She is a cutie! She has a very sweet face.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Honey is SO adorable! 

I feel like I'm looking at a 11 year older version of Rylie... do you have any pictures of her from when she was 5-6?


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Awe How precious , shes lovely bless her heart xx


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

aww what a little darling 
Honey looks a little poppet! bless her xx


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Honey is so so gorgeous. Her photos made me smile!


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

awww, what a cutie pie!!! 
That is coincidental about the bdays which makes it extra special. My old dog, Bandit (who was a min pin) his birthday was the day after mine. 

My bday october 4, 
Bandit october 5,2000 (R.I.P September 12, 2009)


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Honey is so pretty. Thanks for introducing her to us. Love senior chis.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

What a little love


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

she is still a pretty gal and very much loved


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

HONEY! You are adorable!!! You look so young for your age!  I LOVE that her tongue sticks out. Such character! I love the third to last picture!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Awe, she is so sweet!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, she's a doll!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She's a little darling for sure.!


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Honey is absolutely beautiful, you are lucky to have her, bet you spoil her lol. x


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

Aww Honey, what a sweetheart, and what a smile!
Bless her lil' heart ♥


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

she looks so cool wiyth the tounge lol


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She's beautiful. Very sweet little face.


----------

